# New Member :)



## s_j700 (Oct 14, 2018)

Hi Guys!!

Sean here.

Recently bought antique burr grinder but I'm really struggling to ID it. Coffee shops near me have no clue.

The logo is an image of a lion with its paw over the grinder with the words ULTRA written beneath it.

Any ideas??

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Jr4VmvwnTIaHX97M8YwN7xpDhNS1TL-_/view?usp=sharing

Many thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It's trying to pretend to be an old Zassenhaus, but the logos only reminiscent.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/332793060698

Sounds like something not worth a lot.


----------

